# AllowOverride All -  Apache Direktiven



## sven (29. Jan. 2010)

Ich möchte 'allow_url_fopen' für ein Web aktivieren, was mir leider noch nicht gelingt...

So bin ich vorgegangen:

Unter Optionen: - Apache Direktiven: "AllowOverride All" eingetragen und in der .htaccess die folgende Zeile hinzugefügt: "php_value allow_url_fopen 1".

Doch leider brachte das nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Wie kann man 'allow_url_fopen' für ein Web auf 'ON' stellen?

Danke.


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2010)

Denk bitte daran, dass "php_value" Einstellungen nur mit mod_php funktionieren. und dass es ca. 1 - 2 Minuten dauert, bis eine neue Config übernommen wurde (kannst Du im Monitor in der jobqueue sehen).


----------



## sven (29. Jan. 2010)

Das Web läuft mit "mod_php" und laut Monitor sind die Änderungen vollzogen.

allow_url_fopen steht jedoch weiterhin auf 'Off'.


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2010)

Schreibe bitte mal:

php_value allow_url_fopen 1

direkt in das pache direktiven Feld der website in ispconfig. das AllowOverride All kannst Du dann wieder raus nehmen.


----------



## sven (29. Jan. 2010)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht, habe auch schon ohne Erfolg das Folgende versucht:

php_admin_flag allow_url_fopen on


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2010)

Schau im vhost nach, wenn es dort richtig drin steht, liegt es zumindest nicht an ispconfig. Dann müsstest Du schauen, ob das wirklich die richtigen Direktiven sind.


----------



## sven (29. Jan. 2010)

In der vhost.conf steht Folgendes:

php_value allow_url_fopen 1
</VirtualHost>

Also eigentlich alles ok, leider funktioniert es nicht.


Das Folgende steht ebenfalls in der vhost:


<Directory /var/www/domain>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory /var/www/domain/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    <Directory /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2010)

Das ist alles ok soweit. Start den apache mal auf der shell neu und dann checke mal mittels phpinfo(); was der wert für allow_url_fopen ist und ob das script das Du aufrufts wirklich mit mod_php läuft und nuct etwa als cgi oder fcgi.


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2010)

Ähhmmmm... Da ist etwas was Du vielleicht vorher mal hättest prüfen können. Allow_url_fopen kann garnicht so konfiguriert werden. Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist diese Einstellung ausschließlich über die php.ini konfigurierbar. Siehe php manual:

http://php.net/manual/en/filesystem.configuration.php


----------



## sven (29. Jan. 2010)

Und ich dachte bei 'PHP_INI_ALL' kann man die Parameter in der:

- php.ini
- .htaccess, 
- httpd.conf 
- Script

ändern.

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Websiteentwicklung:_PHP:_Konfiguration


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2010)

Dann lies doch bitte nochmal genau die Seite,m die ich verlinkt habe:

allow_url_fopen:

*Note*:                This setting can only be set in php.ini due to security reasons.


----------



## sven (29. Jan. 2010)

Alles klar. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## sven (29. Jan. 2010)

Jetzt habe ich es doch noch hin bekommen: ;-)

Der entscheidende Tipp war über die shell den apache neu zu starten.

apache2ctl configtest

brachte: "AllowOverride not allowed here"

Also wurde der apache nie neu gestartet, da ja ein Fehler vorlag.

Mit den folgenden Eintrag klappt es dann doch, ohne die Einstellung in der php.ini global zu setzen:

php_admin_flag allow_url_fopen on


----------

